# Lamb Cam



## RemudaOne (Aug 9, 2012)

Will be so glad to have this in the next few weeks. I've got a ewe that is probably 2-3 weeks out. I'll be putting together the lambing pen tomorrow and swinging the camera to the right which will show the interior of the barn. Wish I'da had it this past winter!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 9, 2012)

well...I didn't do that right...LOLOL...guess I was excited for you


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Aug 9, 2012)

How cool! I can't live without my lambcam during lambing season. Keep an eye on yours, insects are attracted to the electricity. Mine ended up full of ants one year and never quite worked the same :/


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol, thanks Bon . 

Roving, thanks for the tip. We've got eight of these cameras around the place, they've been up for about a month now and no Probs so far but I will definitely watch for that. The only thing I've been having to do is occasionally remove spider webs from the lenses. We're out in the sticks so those are always an issue . 

This ewe is pretty shy so the only way I might get to see the event is on instant replay, lol!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 10, 2012)

Very cool!  I've been trying to set up a barn cam for a while, and even ordered a special camera but it never did work right.  I settled for a video baby monitor, but one day I still hope to have an online barn cam!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Aggie. I was seriously considering the baby monitors as well but didn't know if they would transmit through the steel barn walls. But my husband is a contractor and we work out of our house. Due to some unscrupulous employees, my husband decided we needed to put in security cameras. LOL, I seized that opportunity to have him put one in at the sheep barn. Haha, it didn't hurt that he had to be out there with me in the wee morning hours in thirty degree temps last lambing season . He was all for the idea of a lamb cam 

Here's a shot of all of them. You can see some of my hens in them. The one of the shed and run is my chicken coop. Behind the coop is the paddock where the sheep barn is.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2012)

Will you be able to have a live web cam that is online that we can all see during lambing time????


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Bon , I know the system has that capability. I need to call the supplier and have them walk me through that. I want to access it all on my phone as well so I will need to call them anyway. Thanks for the reminder, I'll try to get in touch with them on Monday. I hope she holds out that long here she is today. Don't know why she keeps rubbing her bum like that. Been putting icthamol on it and I seems to help.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 10, 2012)

From the look of that udder...and her sides...yeah...she could go anytime...hope you can broadcast it online, and hope she waits for your system to be installed and all details worked out.  Wish we had a barn cam, but any extra bucks this year will be going to hay.  Can't wait to see how it works out for you!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 11, 2012)

Well a day later than intended but here we are....







Now she just has to do her part, lol. It's the ewe with the spot on her back.


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 14, 2012)

Well so much for live lamb cam. Turns out the DVD has to be hardwired to the router. One is at the front of the house, the other at the back....... I've got to get someone out here to run wire in my attic. Probably won't be done before this one lambs .


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just kidding...but would have loved live cam for this one....is she getting closer?  Not looking like much of anything with our Suzie...7 months after her shots from the vet...wonder if she is just barren?  Still holding out some hope, but it gets less and less with each month.

I need a lamb fix...hope your girl has a nice, normal birthing that you just get to watch and enjoy


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Bon, hoping for a smooth lambing as well. I'm predicting Saturday after 8:00 a.m. Since that's when I'm leaving to go to a Dorper sale for the entire day :/


----------



## Southdown (Sep 22, 2012)

Where do you buy a lamb cam and how does it operate?  I'm so jealous.  I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## RemudaOne (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi SD, we got ours from Mace Security Products. It's not specifically for lambs. My husband installed security cameras here and we both thought one in the lambing barn would be great so he put one down there. They are hard wired so he had to trench in the wires. He had to help me last winter in bone chilling temps during lambing so he was almost as excited about having live video down there as I was .

I was able to watch the first fall lambing from the comfort of my living room, even though it was in the wee hours of the morning.


----------

